# Connect External Hard Disk to Wireless Router



## priyam1309 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,
I want to connect my WD 2TB Ext hard Drive to the Netgear WGR614 N Wireless Router so that I can access my Ext HD wirelessly.

Please suggest how can I achieve this with minimum cost?

Can I connect a USB to Ethernet adapter in between the Ext HD and Router?
Thanks


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 16, 2011)

why dont u connect it to some pc & share it on the network this way will give better performance


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> why dont u connect it to some pc & share it on the network this way will give better performance



bcoz everytime he wants to acess the ext. disk he has to switch on the pc and doesn want that


----------

